# PATA slot on Gigabyte 880GM USB 3



## anuragdws (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everybody. My mobo is Gigabyte 880gm usb3 (rev 3). I have one old pata lg dvd rw. There r 5 sata slots on this mobo but not a single pata slot. Can someone suggest me how to connect the lg drive to the mobo. Thanks all.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 16, 2011)

get a pata2sata or vise versa converter
Enter 2 in 1 IDE to SATA / SATA 2 IDE Adapter Converter | eBay
or
PCI TO 3 SATA 1 IDE 2IN1 CONVERTER PORT CARD + CD 1Yr | eBay


----------



## anuragdws (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot. but i want to confirm is there really no pata port on this mobo as i am not a hardware expert. btw such converters r not available in my city.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 16, 2011)

Ur welcome bro
If this is the board ur using then sorry no pata ports on ver 3 but on ver1 it is there
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)
u can get them from ebay through the links i provided


----------



## anuragdws (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya. this is my board rev. 3.1. So no pata port on this board. I'll get a new dvd r/w then. Thanks once again.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2011)

yup, get a new SATA DVD writer.


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ yep, getting a new SATA DVD RW drive makes more sense and they are damn cheap now - you can get one easily at by spending around 850 bucks only


----------



## anuragdws (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks u all.


----------

